# electric scooters at WDW



## happybaby (Sep 2, 2012)

Thinking of renting an electric scooter for my mom if she decides to to to Disney with us.   She has trouble walking at times due to bad psoriasis on her heels.  She also gets out of breath alot (as do I at times)   But the psoriasis she says is more of a problem with her walking    Very painful at times

BTW she is 87 .


We are staying at Wyndham Bonnet creek and they suggested K and M rentals .  Cost is 25 per day with a 3 day minimum rental (consecutive days) or just rent for the week for 150 and not worry about consecutive days. 

Disney rep suggested Buena Vista rentals


any experience with any of the rental companies
Will it be much of a problem to get on the shuttle bus to the parks at WBC.  What about at the parks and the monorail

I recall at MK you have to go up a ramp to get on the monoraill.

I cant remember how you enter Epcot or Hollywood (MGM)  do you just park and go into the park or do we have to take a monorail there also.  

Knowing my mom, i think one of us would drive the scooter onto the bus on monorail and just let her on it in the parks.  

Only 1 or 2 scooters per bus and or monorail.

We may try one day at the parks and see how she does.   Last time in 2007 she was fine until the last day  (foot was on fire she said, burnt bad)i had to go and get her a scooter.  I enjoyed it!!!!! Rode it from customer service rental to the area where she was at.   Sure gave my back a rest.   Back hurts after walking all day

thanks for the help


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 2, 2012)

If Bonnet Creek provides a FREE shuttle, I would suspect that it is handicap accessible.  Why?  Because if they provide a FREE shuttle and it is not, they must provide OTHER FREE service (aka an ADA Taxi) to your party.  That could get pretty expensive.  Note, this doesn't apply if the shuttle has a cost attached, or if there is accessibility but it is taken by the time the shuttle gets to you.

Fern


----------



## happybaby (Sep 2, 2012)

Bonnet Creek does have free shuttle to the parks and DT Disney and is wheelchair accesible

my concern is once at the drop off, I know we go up a ramp to the monorail at MK.  I may drive the scooter onto the monorail.   My mom would be awful  or take the boat

I heard only one scooter per monorail???  may have to wait forever

To enter Epcot and Hollywood (MGM) I cant remember if we just park the car and walk into the park or do we have to take a monorail there also

I know at Universal we park and enter thru City Walk and then go to either studios or  island of adventure.    that would be no problem for the scooter.

We are renting a mini van for 7 to get around to other restaurants and Universal , so we will get the scooter that comes apart to fit in the trunk or SUV


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 2, 2012)

There is no limit on the number of scooters per monorail.  Disney buses have a limit of 2 scooters per bus, but some of the newer buses have room for 3 scooters per bus.  I have never taken the bus from Bonnet Creek so don't know how many scooters per trip they can accomadate.  Call and ask.  I know we have had to wait for a second bus at WDW at various times.  Not a big deal when the next bus should be there within 20 minutes.  I do not think the buses at Bonnet Creek run every 20 minutes, so it could be a pain.

We usually rent from Apple Scooter and have had no problems.  I am  not sure of their weekly price per week compared to others, but they always give me a great price for my extended stays.  The scooter breaks down into 4 sections.  The basket comes off, the chair comes off, the battery comes off and the handle (where basket attaches and the controls are) folds down against the bottom portion.  This makes it easy for my son or husband to place in the trunk of the car when we stay offsite.  I could not do it alone because it is too heavy for me so when it is just the girls and I we do our best to stay onsite.  I just described the scooter from Apple Scooters, but I am sure all of the other companies' scooters come apart similiar.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Sep 2, 2012)

*Hello*

We used scooters (3) in Feb. at Disney.  We also stayed at the Grand Flordian so we were "on property" for the 3 nights.  This made it quite con-venient for the scooter use.  All 3 of us were able to get on the mono-rail      together.  We paid $30. per day per scooter and they were great.  We rented from C A R E rental.  Rental was all done on the phone by me, never saw who delivered etc.  Good guys.

However I must say that sometimes it was difficult while inside the exhibits.  Children (+ adults) move quickly and the scooters do stop, but not so quickly.  It seemed that there was always some one in front of us who "stopped short" and we nearly bumped each other. This was Prersidents week so DW was busy.  One day it started to pour rain & everyone was trying to find shelter.  That was a scramble. Scooters were actually no help.

My husband and I have rented scooters in many, many places and always find them so convenient.

Also, several times the scooters  (2)made the condo a bit tight for space.  We left them out in the hall, key removed of course, and plugged in for the night to re-charge for the next day.  Hope this helps.                              P.S.  I'm not sure how it works but I think that each attraction offers scooters/wheelchairs (for a fee) as you enter.  Maybe that would work for your Mom & save a lot of lifting etc.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 2, 2012)

I rented a scooter at a resort off property but it was too hard for me to handle & put in the car.  From then on I just rented a scooter at the park. It cost more but was veryconvenient.  shaggy


----------



## happybaby (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks ev1 for the info

I will check into other rental companies also.  Kand M recommended by Bonnet creek is 25 per day with 3 day min. 
We will get the one for bus and car transportation so we can break it down

mom may try a day or 3 without it at first.  Said she only needs it if her psoriasis gets bad    then it is hard for her to walk    it gets red and burns bad

other then that she will use her cane to walk.  Of course DH is not speedy.  Gets out of breath easy and takes many breaks.   at the fair this weekend for the 3 hrs we were there he sat 5x at least.   asked how he will handle WDW

he is way overweight and does nothing which doesnt help    I have lung problems but keep moving.   I make me!!!!!   if i get SOB i rest .  It's not bad like i am out of breath long just need a few good deep breaths and i am ok  and i push me to go!!!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 3, 2012)

It seems that you have all the info you need in this thread, but if not, www.disboards.com has a disABILITIES forum with all sorts of information about visiting WDW with various limitations.

Both Epcot and Hollywood Studios have disabled parking near the park entrance. The lot at Hollywood Studios is quite small and fills up quickly, so you may wind up going back into the front of the regular parking.

Sheila


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 3, 2012)

I know you have some, perhaps a lot of, experience with scooters.  Some reading this may not.  Whenever you are moving, make sure you have a hand on the brake (which may or may not be the same as the throttle).  _Do this even if you are coasting, so you can stop when you need to._

As for leaving a scooter in the hall to charge, this is a bad idea.  First of all, f there is a fire, it is an obstruction people have to get around when they are evacuating.  Secondly, removing the key means nothing.  I can call Monster Scooter Parts, and in a couple of days have the keys to any type of scooter I want.  They keys for each model are the same, they aren't like autos.  If somebody wants a new scooter, all they have to do is have some keys and then find the right model.

If the condo is crowded, after dinner why not wheel the scooters into the kitchen to charge?  You can put them on free wheel so that if anyone needs to move them a few feet they can without turning them on.  When I used to take a regular scooter on cruises this is what I did.  I parked it in front of the desk and the cooler, and moved it a few feet one way or the other as needed.  Even better, of course, is a Travel Scoot or similar, with a removable battery.  You just put it on the desk or sink to charge.

Fern



MRSFUSSY said:


> However I must say that sometimes it was difficult while inside the exhibits.  Children (+ adults) move quickly and the scooters do stop, but not so quickly.  It seemed that there was always some one in front of us who "stopped short" and we nearly bumped each other. This was Prersidents week so DW was busy.
> 
> My husband and I have rented scooters in many, many places and always find them so convenient.
> 
> Also, several times the scooters  (2)made the condo a bit tight for space.  We left them out in the hall, key removed of course, and plugged in for the night to re-charge for the next day.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 3, 2012)

It would be better for your mom's well being if she used the scooter from the beginning rather than waiting until she was in bad pain.  Not only would she feel better physically, but mentally too, I'd think.

Have you or your husband been checked for by a pulmonologist?  You say you have lung problems, and if you haven't seen a specialist they might be able to help.

Fern



happybaby said:


> Thanks ev1 for the info
> 
> I will check into other rental companies also.  Kand M recommended by Bonnet creek is 25 per day with 3 day min.
> We will get the one for bus and car transportation so we can break it down
> ...


----------



## DisabledInDisney (Sep 3, 2012)

*Scooter Rental*

Hello Everyone.

We are new to the forum.  Have enjoyed reading all of the posts.  Thought I would just throw this site out there though.

We have been visiting Disney for the past 21 years, and have used just about every scooter rental company in the area.

We just got back from our last trip to WDW, and this time we rented a scooter from a company called www.YellowScooters.com

They rented us 2 x scooters for only $100 per week each.

The scooters were brand new, and never ran out of battery.

They had 2 types of scooter.  The 1st sort were portable, so they went into our car.  These ran for 15 miles on a charge.  We opted for these.

They also had a heavy duty version, that went for 28  miles on a charge, and held 400 pounds.  It had lights, indicators and suspension.  Nice touch.

I would look around ALL of the online companies if I were you, just like we did.  Then take a look at these guys.   VERY happy with their service.

Hopt to talk to you all at some point on the forum.


----------

